# Clexane, Steroids and Asprin



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

HI wondered if somebody might know the reason why you should take clexane and steroids prior to et as opposed to afterwards when I have always done this.

I thought Clexane was to thin the blood why would you therefore start taking this before et when you want your lining nice and thick ready for implantation.

Can anyone help on this matter and if its safe to do so.  I have been told this today but a bit sceptical as at my others clinics like I said have had it after et.

Thank a lot.

superted


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Superted,

Most clincis follow their own protocols and have slight differences between them. I suggest you ask your clinic why they specifically use this protocol. The evidence base for the use of anticoaglulants and steroids in assisted reproduction is not very robust anyway so there isn't really any right or wrong protocol.

Clexane is a low molecular weight heparin which acts on specific factors in the body's clotting cascade to prevent the blood from clotting as quickly as it normally does. It has no effect on the uterine lining and nothing to do with lining thickness prior to ET.

Sorry can't answer your concerns but advise you to speak to clinic.
Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Maz

Thanks its helpful to know it has no effect on the lining etc.

Superted x


----------

